# Peas Soup by way of the head knot!



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You're on to something! 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I know, I know!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds good and he'll regret doing that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nah, he won’t. Very rarely do I not feel like cooking. 
He also helps me with the clean up every night… And often tells me
to go inside and pick out a movie…and he cleans up the big mess 
that I always make…


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds good and he'll regret doing that.


 He broke a Cardinal rule.

Never let them know that you can do it yourself.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, hey, we’re wise to all the household chores that you _can’t do…Sigh! _
The only chore that you guys really can’t do is - Folding Laundry. 😕
As far as everything else goes, we ‘choose to believe you‘ when you say,
_“No matter how much I try, you can do it some much better.”_ 😉


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I hate folding t-shirts so I just stuff them into a drawer.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> I hate folding t-shirts so I just stuff them into a drawer.


I hang up tee shirts. Not under shirts. So much easier. Now underwear is a different thing. Especially ladies underwear.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You know that we don’t fall for the ol’ (Maxwell Smart ) _“No matter how much I try, you can do it some much better.” trick! _


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> I hate folding t-shirts so I just stuff them into a drawer.


 I have a special basket in my bedroom for Tees, and tightie whities.

Clean ones are tossed in the basket.

No folding needed.

When it is empty, run a load of wash.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Smart and simple solution.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Smart and simple solution.


 There is no thank you button, So.

Thank you very much.

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> You know that we don’t fall for the ol’ (Maxwell Smart ) _“No matter how much I try, you can do it some much better.” trick! _


"Everybody Loves Raymond.” A segment on one show was like that, about programming the VCR.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> I have a special basket in my bedroom for Tees, and tightie whities.
> 
> Clean ones are tossed in the basket.
> 
> ...


Well no basket here but I just stuff them in a drawer.


----------

